# Aubree - Model test .



## manny212 (Aug 25, 2015)

This is a 15 year old young lady who happens to be represented by my Agency ( Ford ) here in Miami . 

They are grooming her her for more high fashion type jobs . She has already shot for Coach bags and Is slated to head to Italy for a Prada gig . 

Anyhow I have started testing models for agencies around town . For this I did have a H & M artist , a stylist , wardrobe as well as a studio . 

1.




Aubree by manny herreria, on Flickr

2.




Aubree by manny herreria, on Flickr

3.




Aubree by manny herreria, on Flickr

4.




Aubree by manny herreria, on Flickr

5.




Aubree by manny herreria, on Flickr


6.




Aubree by manny herreria, on Flickr


7.




Aubree by manny herreria, on Flickr


----------



## Granddad (Aug 25, 2015)

A very nice set.
My personal feeling (totally aside from the photography and probably a sign of my age) is that at 15 she's a bit young for some of those poses. Having said that, she'll probably go far and be hugely successful.


----------



## Parker219 (Aug 25, 2015)

The only photo I like is number 6.

I don't see how the hair and makeup artist and you missed the hair stuck to her lip, but other than that, its the best of the bunch.

I will type more when I get to a computer.


----------



## manny212 (Aug 25, 2015)

Granddad said:


> A very nice set.
> My personal feeling (totally aside from the photography and probably a sign of my age) is that at 15 she's a bit young for some of those poses. Having said that, she'll probably go far and be hugely successful.



Granddad , I agree with you wholeheartedly , that is why her mother was over my shoulder the whole time . She just wrapped up a ver successful swim fashion week here in Miami . But I do see where you are coming from . 



Parker219 said:


> The only photo I like is number 6.
> 
> I don't see how the hair and makeup artist and you missed the hair stuck to her lip, but other than that, its the best of the bunch.
> 
> I will type more when I get to a computer.




Parker219 , sorry you didn't like them man , I've obvioulsy posted a hodgepodge and should have stuck to the storylines. 

Yea fan was blowing on her during that part , thanks for pointing out , I'll have to try and correct in post . 

Funny I may not use that image for myself but agency really did like that series , I best point that out to them . 

Ans yes not my cup of tea for most but heck , I'm just the hired help man . Thanks again and if I decide to even keep that image I'll then debate cleaning it up . 


I'm sure a ton of crap still left to do as I just saw a lamp by her foot LOL . Next time I'll be sure to take a bit more time cleaning before I  post .


----------



## manny212 (Aug 25, 2015)

Parker219 said:


> The only photo I like is number 6.
> 
> I don't see how the hair and makeup artist and you missed the hair stuck to her lip, but other than that, its the best of the bunch.
> 
> I will type more when I get to a computer.




very quick edit 




Aubree by manny herreria, on Flickr


----------



## waday (Aug 25, 2015)

Very nice set. If it weren't for the motion blur, I could totally see #2 as a shot for Prada, Gucci, Chanel, Coach, Hermes, etc..


----------



## tirediron (Aug 25, 2015)

That's what 15 looks like now????????


----------



## waday (Aug 25, 2015)

tirediron said:


> That's what 15 looks like now????????


Companies want to brand kids. Get them accustomed to a specific brand as a kid/teenager, and they'll likely buy the same brands as an adult.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 25, 2015)

Don't I remeber a thread about photographing a 15 year-old being the act of a degenerate? 
Manny, I don't think of you as a degeneate and really like these pictures.

Although her sandals (#7) are clearly too large


----------



## Donde (Aug 25, 2015)

Well she's plenty old enough to marry with parental consent in two New England states so no big deal. I'm not an aficionado of fashion photography but they look very well done and are appealing images


----------



## manny212 (Aug 25, 2015)

manny212 said:


> Parker219 said:
> 
> 
> > The only photo I like is number 6.
> ...





waday said:


> Very nice set. If it weren't for the motion blur, I could totally see #2 as a shot for Prada, Gucci, Chanel, Coach, Hermes, etc..



Waday !!! SO FUNNY MAN , I do have a bunch for the " white story that had no blur , but guess what , they loved everything with a little movement ! Is it in ? no idea . I posted the blurred one here to test the waters LOLOL. the motion has grown on me . And oh yes I meant to shoot it with blur . 




tirediron said:


> That's what 15 looks like now????????



Yea now under all the make up and clothes a super sweet little girl with a great family . But yes thats what it looks like HAHA ! 



waday said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > That's what 15 looks like now????????
> ...



That and especially european designers love the younger girl . They just fit all the samples better . BTW this gal is 5'10'' 



The_Traveler said:


> Don't I remeber a thread about photographing a 15 year-old being the act of a degenerate?
> Manny, I don't think of you as a degeneate and really like these pictures.
> 
> 
> Although her sandals (#7) are clearly too large


 
Ha Thanks Lew ! Thank you both for liking the pics and not thinking of me as a degenerate !!!! . That is why I specified her mom was right there next to me all day . !! Thanks again Lew ! 





Donde said:


> Well she's plenty old enough to marry with parental consent in two New England states so no big deal. I'm not an aficionado of fashion photography but they look very well done and are appealing images




Donde , you are correct , and thanks for taking the time to like and respond . Have a good one !


----------



## Designer (Aug 25, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> Don't I remeber a thread about photographing a 15 year-old being the act of a degenerate?


I remember.  I don't know how old the subject was, but some members here had the poster as being some kind of pervert.  That poster has returned only once, to my knowledge, since then.


----------



## waday (Aug 25, 2015)

I don't necessarily mind the blur, but I guess it does change it up a bit! Maybe it seems more youthful? 

(I also figured you purposefully shot it with blur )


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 25, 2015)

Nicely shot!
I'm a bit on the fence with the motion blur,  but everything else looks fantastic. 
Mighty ripper on these mate.


----------



## manny212 (Aug 25, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> Nicely shot!
> I'm a bit on the fence with the motion blur,  but everything else looks fantastic.
> Mighty ripper on these mate.


Thanks Jason, like I said it's growing on me [emoji3]


----------



## vfotog (Aug 26, 2015)

manny212 said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > Nicely shot!
> ...



the blur does bother me because for fashion, usually the accessories are part of what is being sold in the ad or article, so you are going to want to have the details looking as good as possible.


----------



## Granddad (Aug 26, 2015)

Granddad said:


> A very nice set.
> My personal feeling (totally aside from the photography and probably a sign of my age) is that at 15 she's a bit young for some of those poses. Having said that, she'll probably go far and be hugely successful.



**Scratching my head** I'm trying to see where this post says anything about accusing the OP of degeneracy (or perversion).... nope, it hasn't crept in since I posted it, it's just not there.


----------



## DanOstergren (Aug 26, 2015)

vfotog said:


> manny212 said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...


Perhaps for advertising, but  I think it's acceptable for editorial. 

I absolutely love #6. Beautifully captured. Sorry for not offering any useful critique, just not in the mood.


----------



## manny212 (Aug 26, 2015)

Granddad said:


> Granddad said:
> 
> 
> > A very nice set.
> ...



Nope granddad , I never got that from you ! at all . 



DanOstergren said:


> vfotog said:
> 
> 
> > manny212 said:
> ...



Dan , thank you ! no worries 99.999% of times I feel the same way ! HA !  thanks again !


----------



## mmaria (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm still trying to accept the fact that she's 15.........

I'm old...

You're getting better with your shots....


----------



## manny212 (Aug 26, 2015)

mmaria said:


> I'm still trying to accept the fact that she's 15.........
> 
> I'm old...
> 
> You're getting better with your shots....


Mmaria, I know right! We are all getting old [emoji3].  Thank you very much, always trying to learn and improve a little more everytime!


----------



## Granddad (Aug 26, 2015)

mmaria said:


> I'm old...


 If you're old that make me (and several others here) antediluvian.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 26, 2015)

Granddad said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > I'm old...
> ...


 Wouldn't you be unclediluvian?


----------



## manny212 (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm so old I can't even read this crap. Hahaha


----------



## Granddad (Aug 26, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Granddad said:
> 
> 
> > mmaria said:
> ...



We need another option to go along with _agree_, _like, disagree, funny etc etc.  _such as_ Rolls eyes _or maybe_ Groans and bangs head against the wall._


----------



## FITBMX (Aug 26, 2015)

This entire set is really great!  But I really love #5 and #6, those two just clicked well with me!

She looks like a 15 year old kid to me. Personally I also think some of the poses are a little much for a 15 year old, but if being a model is what she truly wants to do, then who am I to say other wise. With good parents I'm sure she will grow up to be a great person! 

I almost forgot, I like the blur.


----------



## manny212 (Aug 27, 2015)

FITBMX said:


> This entire set is really great!  But I really love #5 and #6, those two just clicked well with me!
> 
> She looks like a 15 year old kid to me. Personally I also think some of the poses are a little much for a 15 year old, but if being a model is what she truly wants to do, then who am I to say other wise. With good parents I'm sure she will grow up to be a great person!
> 
> I almost forgot, I like the blur.



FITBMX , Thank you !! I do know this family and they are fantastic . Aubree is a smart , caring young lady and an honor student at her school . I'm sure she will do just fine in this sometimes crazy business . !! Thanks again ! 

And like I said her mom was over my shoulder and I asked her If I had any doubts whatsoever .


----------



## mmaria (Aug 27, 2015)

Granddad said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > I'm old...
> ...


sorry but it really does!


----------



## otherprof (Aug 27, 2015)

Granddad said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > I'm old...
> ...


I didn't feel old when I became a grandfather. I felt old when I realized I was married to a grandmother.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Aug 27, 2015)

Beautiful photos and beautiful model. Hard to believe she is that young. Hopefully she takes care of herself because she has some serious potential in the modeling world.


----------



## FITBMX (Aug 27, 2015)

manny212 said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> > This entire set is really great!  But I really love #5 and #6, those two just clicked well with me!
> ...



I bet her and her mom loved your work!


----------



## manny212 (Aug 27, 2015)

FITBMX said:


> manny212 said:
> 
> 
> > FITBMX said:
> ...



FITBMX , they did ! mom posting on fb and whatnot LOL


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 27, 2015)

manny212 said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> > manny212 said:
> ...


----------



## FITBMX (Aug 27, 2015)

manny212 said:


> FITBMX , they did ! mom posting on fb and whatnot LOL



That's not much, because *everything goes on FB! LOL*


----------

